# Where do you buy your photo envelopes?



## GerryDavid

I was just wondering where people here buy thier photo envelopes.  The sort used for 8x10's, that are roughly 9"x12" and is made up of heavier cardboard.

Im thinking of trying to sell prints on ebay, and It seems to be alot cheaper to get it printed locally and mailed out than to use the shipping methods of some online printers.  Plus this way you can check over the print yourself, and even sign the back if you want.


----------



## iSellJerseyShore

Check out a local Walmart, I believe I seen them there one time while I was in the Office/School Supply isle's.......

If not try checking out Staples or Office Depot......




-iSellJerseyShore


----------



## mikerfns

Scotch brand Photo/Document Mailer (9x11.5"), $0.77CAD each at my local Walmart (Nova Scotia) when purchased individually. I haven't looked but expect my local Staples outlet carries the same thing in multi-packs.

http://www.staples.ca/ENG/Catalog/cat_sku.asp?CatIds=7,21,183,185,1371&webid=467878&affixedcode=WW


----------



## danalec99

Just make sure you have a label (or write it with a marker) on the envelope which says :ATTN. POSTMAN: PHOTOS ENCLOSED, PLEASE DO NOT BEND or something along those lines; even if the envelope is padded and/or if you are enclosing a cardboard.


----------



## GerryDavid

The walmart in town didnt have it, but the one in the city did.  But it still feels a bit flemsy *spelling?*.  I would probably put in an extra sheet of cardboard if I was to use one.  Might just be easier to make my own envelope out of old boxes, excpt I would have to worry about how clean they are.  Hmm.  Just thinking out loud, hehe.


----------



## Mike Jordan

I buy clear protective envelopes here: http://www.clearbags.com/
and also from here: http://www.clearenvelopes.com/
A place for mailers as well as envelops and other things is: http://www.apec-usa.com/ApecDotNet/Default.aspx
And another source: http://www.uline.com/

Those are a few sources if you want to buy more than just a few.  Even if I don't mail pictures, I always put them in the clear envelopes to protect them from duct and fingerprints.  

Mike


----------



## fadingaway1986

Do you have a photographic supplies place?

We get our 8x10 wallets from Australian Photographic Supplies. They supply all the big minilabs. (I think? hehe)


----------

